# personal history and work experience



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi,

I just quit my job and my last day is 30 June. I'll most likely be sending my documents to the visa office before that. I'm just wondering in the Personal History and Work Experience , do I put in the "TO" box as "current" , or my last day or do I need to inform the Visa Office later that I've quit ?



thanks,
Chen


----------

